
Ask HN: How do I transfer from Freelancer to a PM? - throwaway_420
Hello.<p>I have been doing freelance web development on and off for three years doing various things, main focus being full-stack development. I didn&#x27;t make it full-time job as I was studying at the uni.<p>Now I want to get a real, so to speak, job but I think coding is not what I am looking for in the long term. While freelancing, the most enjoyable part was collecting business requirements and making roadmaps for the development. With my limited experience I feel I am good with people skills despite being a bit of an introvert. This lead me to a belief that I should seek an entry-level Project Manager or IT Consultant job, these however require at least a little experience in hierarchical organization managing people or at least being a scrum master. That being said I feel like I could prove myself.<p>Do you think that this is the path I should be looking for? How do I convince them I am the right person? Both Black and White hat techniques are welcome.
======
sharemywin
create a company and put your role down as pm then freelance a bigger project
and hire some people to do the coding part. Do it for about 3-4 projects and
get certified.

